# buying points - how long to post?



## amamba (Sep 26, 2012)

I bought points last night at around 9 pmish, and they still aren't showing up in my account. I have a .pdf of the receipt. How long does it normally take for the points to post?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 26, 2012)

Generally within 1 day, and often within a couple of hours.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 26, 2012)

My purchase today took about 5 minute or less to post!


----------



## amamba (Sep 26, 2012)

Still nothing!!! So strange. It's been over 24 hours. I am going to call tomorrow to ask about it. The charge is showing up in the "pending" transactions on my AGR MC with a date of yesterday, too.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Sep 27, 2012)

I would just give it a day or two if its in the pending stage with your credit card.


----------



## amamba (Sep 27, 2012)

Well I just called and they said that in the terms and conditions that they have 72 hours to post. So I will wait and then call back if they don't show up then. I am trying to use the points for a bedroom award so I don't want the rooms to sell out.


----------



## amamba (Sep 28, 2012)

So I called back - still no points! The AGR folks think there must have been a weird glitch. She took all my info and they are going to look into it on Monday. She assured me that I would get the 30% bonus points. The agent was very nice, helpful and friendly. GREAT philly accent, too.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 29, 2012)

amamba said:


> So I called back - still no points! The AGR folks think there must have been a weird glitch. She took all my info and they are going to look into it on Monday. She assured me that I would get the 30% bonus points. The agent was very nice, helpful and friendly. GREAT philly accent, too.


What? Philly accent? Nah, it all of yous who have da accent.


----------

